# Trout to 25" reds to 35"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report*
*By Captain Chris Martin*

Fishing at best was poor to only fair this past week, but once the winds backed down; trout fishing improved. Red fish action was strong Friday for BFL Guide Jonathan Beyer while working Randall's gals from Victoria. BFL Guide Jonathan Hill found 25-trout in San Antonio Bay Friday with the Mike W. party. Other boats found single to double digits while trying to find un-shredded water or protected real estate.

Saturday the tables turned for the majority of the BFL team of guides. Captain TJ Christensen stated "We found early trout limits over shell, most action was in non traditional locations." I am personally excited, and proud with BFL Guide Jonathan Beyer. Here is a guide that continues to dig deep each trip; the last boat in trip-after-trip. Terry P. and guests said "You have an excellent guide here Chris, he never gave up, and put us on trout to 25-inches, Captain Jonathan is a keeper." Guides Jason and Harold found very respectable trout catches for Donnie B. party. BFL Guides Nathan located 17-trout for Jim R. party, while Captains Rick & David came in with 7 to 10 trout. According to their guests, "This heat is brutal." BFL Guide Jonathan Hill found 30-trout in the surf, after a struggle on a flat bay, he pulled up camp, and headed to the surf. Randy B. party stated "We limited out once we hit the calm water on the beach." Mr. McIntyre and sons came in early with BFL Guide Cooper Hartmann; they managed 10-trout before calling it due to the heat. The lodge welcomes 32-guests Sunday evening with a 9-boat schedule for Monday.

*Testimonials *

B. Brown
07-29-2012
Everything was terrific! Our guide, Jason, was excellent and he put us on those big Reds!

TI
07-24-2012
I was quite impressed by the experience you created for myself and my associates. Stephanie, Lori, and Sherman were the best!

Luke C.
07-18-2012
Everything was excellent! Please tell the staff they were amazing!

Rene
07-18-2012
Pat/Jimmy, thanks so much for a great fishing trip, I had fun as usual, Jonathon is a great guide and would highly recommend him. I made some fish Saturday, Redfish on the half shell and trout ceviche, it impressed my date, lol, anyway thanks again.

Jason Henry
07-18-2012
Chris, great job by your staff and I'm extremely impressed by the facilities. I'll be back soon!! Jason Henry

T. James
07-17-2012
Cooper and Jason were both awesome. Really appreciate the time those guys put in helping us learn. Food was great. Sherman is some kind of character, loved the stories! Stephanie is WAY too upbeat that early in the morning (kidding), she was great!

Chris B. 
07-17-2012
Great facility, first class service and every detail well thought out. Very memorable!

*Sunday's Weather *

Partly cloudy with thunderstorms and rain showers. High of 91F with a heat index of 102F. Winds from the SSW at 5 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 20%. The moon is currently 83% illuminated.

*Chef Austin & Grill Master Sherman *

Saturday evening Chef Austin and staff featured: Atlantic day boat sword fish grilled to perfection, accompanied by local San Antonio Bay lump blue crab meat. The sides for tonights dish are lemon truffle rice pilaf and roasted garden fresh asparagus.

*Join our fan page.*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...08195102528120

*Watch our story*






Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Lodge sleeps up to 39 guests (sample of rooms)*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More rooms*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More bathrooms showers*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Wrapping up the rest of the rooms*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Monday was pretty good*

Fishing on Monday was not too bad with red fish showing up in fair to good numbers.


----------

